# Cresty Neck



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

We briefly discussed cresty necks last week.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/founder-q-help-little-worryed-26532/


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Pony breeds are more prone to insulin resistance and equine metabolic syndrome. Signs of which including fatty deposits (cresty neck, fat pads at withers and tail head), history of laminitis, drinking and urinating more than normal, possibly muscle loss along the topline depending on the severity of the condition, poor performance, repeat or chronic infections, etc

So being a welch cob with a history of laminitis and a cresty neck, the possibility of him having insulin resistance is pretty good. You would be well-advised to have him tested and then make the necessary dietary and exercise changes. A simple screening test can be performed by keeping him off any food for 12 hours and then drawing a single blood sample to send off for a resting serum insulin. This test is not infallible, but it is a good way to start testing.


----------



## Icarusgirl (May 26, 2009)

Welsh C's have a tendancy to store fat on their necks. If the crest is thick and stiff then laminitis will soon follow. If the crest feels soft and wobbly then if mostly fat. My welsh D has a tendancy to get cresty during the summer, but i keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

I have have a Haflinger and she has a very thick I think its called a crest my trainer said that I just have to buy a sweat thing


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Ryle said:


> Pony breeds are more prone to insulin resistance and equine metabolic syndrome. Signs of which including fatty deposits (cresty neck, fat pads at withers and tail head), history of laminitis, drinking and urinating more than normal, possibly muscle loss along the topline depending on the severity of the condition, poor performance, repeat or chronic infections, etc
> 
> .


Question for you Ryle.

I was told on another forum based on this one picture that my horse looked to be IR. I don't see it nor does he have any of the symptions you mentioned.

What are YOUR thoughts?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I think a crest neck is just more common in the smaller breeds, because my pony has a Huge neck - almost looks like she has some draft in her, and my trainer said that its just her breed. nothing to be worried about. 

Spyder - Your horse looks fine to me? Very pretty!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Spyder- not that I have seen alot of horses with IR, but the ones I have look nothing like your horse. He looks like his neck might be a little thicker because of correct muscling, which so few horses have. He's gorgeous btw!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> Spyder- not that I have seen alot of horses with IR, but the ones I have look nothing like your horse. He looks like his neck might be a little thicker because of correct muscling, which so few horses have. He's gorgeous btw!


 
Thanks for the compliment. 

It may be because of the neck that I had those unfounded comments (on another forum) but for a stallion, he doesn't even have a crest like most do.:shock:

To say the least I was not pleased or impressed with their observations.:evil:


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow! He's a stallion? I never would have guessed!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Spyder your horse is BEAUTIFUL!

*steals*!! ;-)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

You know, I've heard the term "cresty neck" used many times, but never really know how you can tell whether one has a cresty neck...what are some examples of one? Does it just mean they have more fat on their neck/it's thicker? Would you call Sandie's neck "cresty"??? I know when I first got her, she was 150 lbs overweight and the vet was worried about the possibility of her developing IR or something, but she's since lost all of that weight...however I don't really know what a "cresty neck" looks like...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Spyder your horse is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> *steals*!! ;-)


Ummmm, you cannot steal that UGLY cresty-necked creature. Spyder the horse told me that Spyder the woman is a meanie head and he wants to live at my house. Even Spyder's horse doesn't like her stinky big feet.:shock:


----------

